# Whats the missing link...



## kmitz21 (Feb 21, 2006)

Me and my buddy are really getting into crow hunting. We aren't trying to shoot hundreds of birds, but we need some ideas on getting better results.

We use 18 decoys, 1 buster II, a JMC handcall, (and the Ecaller is in the mail). we set up early in the morning and put about half of the decoys and the buster on the ground. Then the rest about 10-12 feet up in a tree and make a blind between the two sets of decoys.

We usually see birds off in the distance or hear but don't see birds. 
Will an electric call with good volume bring in these birds.

Also, sometimes we give up and go after doves and whatnot in other fields, and when we come back there are crows circling or among the decoys. What this tells me is that they are seeing us and our blind needs to be a little better or we are actually scaring the birds off when we call.

What will help us out? Should all of our decoys be high in a tree?
What do you thinK Bob A.?
I bought your dvd and calling cd. So I would appreciate a quick reply.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

You'll get better results here www.crowbusters.com Bob. A is always talking on the site to so you can ask him there.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello KM,
It sounds to me like your quiting to soon, stick it out a little longer in your blind. Next, don't do any calling while your in your blind the next time, just see if they come to the decoys without the call. If this happens then they are either call shy or your calling isn't good enough yet to dupe them into coming into your setup.

In answer to your question, yes an e-caller will bring them in provided they haven't been called to many times by other people with e-callers!

KM, my advise (for what it's worth) would be to try and get closer to the crows your trying to call in. When you say you see birds off in the distance, how far is that? 400 yards? 800 yards? a mile? If they are farther than 880 yards (half a mile) I would move my blind closer to where they are going through.

I always put all my decoys in the trees.


----------



## kmitz21 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks bob,

I'll try those things you mentioned. And when I say we see them off in the distance I mean 100 to to 200 yards. So I know they are there, but I think you are right. We are scaring them off with our calling and our blind needs some work.

Kyle 
Central Illinois.


----------

